# ipad/iphone 169.xxx.xxx IP reboot fixes issue but root cause



## gdorlexa (May 2, 2009)

Hi--

We have ipads that sometimes get 169 IP address that pop up on our ipads and iphones though our wireless running WPA2_PSK with AES authentication with our ISP. Rebooting often fixes the issue to the default 192 ip with the ISP. Wondering what the Apple OS root problem might be. Rebooting is obviously the answer but need more of a technical answer if any Apple SME's are in this forum.

GA


----------

